# what should I pay for a 2002 LeMond Buenos Aires?



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks to be stock. Decent used shape. He's asking $700 but sounds anxious to sell.


----------



## RoadRules (Feb 27, 2006)

*Bike Buy*

I bought my 2002 Buenos Aires (55cm) in 2004 new at a LBS for $1000.00. It was a great deal and I still have her, although she now takes second fiddle to my 2008 Merlin Extralight.

If the bike looks like it's in better than average shape I'd say $500.00 to $700.00 is a pretty good price. The frame, if in good condition, would retail around $750.00 (that's replacenment cost). Keep in mind (I believe) it should have Ultegra compents and yes they are from 2002 but they are still just as good as the new stuff. Basically, the most significant difference is going to be weight.

By the way the bike rides like a charm and I love her. That's why I did not have the heart to sell her. It really is a great bike to ride.

Ric


----------

